# How much should I pay?



## harper_jo (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everyone

I am in the process of buying my first ever kitten and need some advice on prices. I've seen a british short haired silver tabby and the breeder wants £350, the kitten is not registered but comes with a pedigree certificate. Does this sound reasonable? And what difference will it make if its not registered? 

Thanks


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Way too much, if you are going too get an unregistered cat, you might as well go too the cat rescue, what's too say that the pedigree is not false, if you are willing too pay £350 or slightly more, then go too a proper registered breeder where you will get a properly registered British Shorthair for that price, an unregistered cat could have come from any moggy, just look BSH as one parent might be BSH, I personally would not pay more than £100 for a backyard breeders kitten.


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

How much do pedigrees usually cost? I know what dogs cost but not cats. My flatmate is about to get a Norwegian Forest Cat and I think it is costing her 700. I wouldn't mind a siamese/bengal/russian blue but don't think I'll be able to afford one for years! Shelter moggies it is for now


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I wouldnt pay that for an unregistered cat hun, if thats what your looking for then go to a rescue...

Registering the kittens is a tiny tiny cost in comparison to the costs surrounding raising them properly. I'm afraid the fact that they are unregistered raises some incomfortable questions for me:

1 - the queen or stud are on the Non-Active register (e.g. unsuitable for breeding)
2 - the queen or stud are unregistered themselves
3 - the queen or stud has failed a health test (e.g. pkd)
4 - the breeder has been struck off from the registry
5 - there is some other problem with the kittens/parents to prevent registration
6 - the breeder is purely breeding for money and so doesnt care about the quality of kittens she produces.

If i was buying a BSH then dna PKD (polycystic kidney disease)testing would be mandatory. The last thing you want is your kitten to die a young death from such a terrible disease, which is fairly common in bsh.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Steverags said:


> Way too much, if you are going too get an unregistered cat, you might as well go too the cat rescue, what's too say that the pedigree is not false, if you are willing too pay £350 or slightly more, then go too a proper registered breeder where you will get a properly registered British Shorthair for that price, an unregistered cat could have come from any moggy, just look BSH as one parent might be BSH, I personally would not pay more than £100 for a backyard breeders kitten.


It depends on the breed of cat, but on average I would say somewhere between £50 too about £600, we charge £450 for our Raggies.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I certainly wouldn't consider spending £350 for an unregistered kitten! For that price I would expect a fully registered cat with pedigree, registration slips & a full set of vaccinations. Our girl was somewhere around this price and she was also mirochipped, insured and she came with lots of food, toys, litter, a tray etc


----------



## harper_jo (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I'm gutted to say the least as the kitten is beautiful. Am not sure how this registering thing works and how important it is. Do they need to be registered by the breeder when they are first born?


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

What does the kitty look like? Sure you could find a very similar one that is properly registered?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

harper_jo said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'm gutted to say the least as the kitten is beautiful. Am not sure how this registering thing works and how important it is. Do they need to be registered by the breeder when they are first born?


A registered breeder registers the kittens, we usually register around 9 weeks of age ourselves, a registered breeder will have the kitten fully registered and vet checked, all vacinations done, and any tests required by the GCCF, some breeders early neuter their kittens, registered kittens should come with 6 weeks insurance flea and worm treated and most will give kitten pack and lots of advice and be there for you if you have any concerns at any time after you take your kitten, all for around £400-£500

A BYB will sell you the kitten with none of the above.

Check out the BSH breed clubs on the net, most will have kitten lists.

http://www.british-shorthairs.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## harper_jo (Oct 10, 2010)

The breeder says that the kitten has been vaccinated, wormed etc and comes with pet insurance and this was the response I got when asked why the kitten isn't registered: "I had a litter of kittens in April and the paperwork isn't yet completed from that litter and I don't want it to happen to this litter."

Not really sure if that makes sense?! Have found another bsh silver tabbue that is registered for £175.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

harper_jo said:


> "I had a litter of kittens in April and the paperwork isn't yet completed from that litter and I don't want it to happen to this litter."
> 
> Not really sure if that makes sense?! Have found another bsh silver tabbue that is registered for £175.


If she didn't want it too happen this time why is she selling them that way???

Does the £175 kitten come with all it's GCCF papers, sounds a bit cheap too me, but I could be wrong???


----------



## frizzy67 (Aug 1, 2010)

£175 seems to cheap to me too.
you said you would quite like a Siamese (I have just gotten a Siamese Kitten)
You can purchase one of these fully vacinated wormed vet checked microchipped and with pet insurance and extras for £350 to check out some examples look at tellingtails website


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

I paid £450 for my bsh. I certainly wouldn't pay over the odds for an unregistered kitten especially when, for just a little bit more, you could get a GCCF registered kitty.

My best advice would be to research breeders in your area ( or if you are able/prepared to travel -then outwith your area) and send some emails or make some phone calls. A good breeder won't mind answering any questions you may have!

Any reputable breeder will invite you to go and see the kittens first so that they can meet you and vice versa and the kittens shouldn't leave their mum until they are 13 weeks.

You may have to be put on a waiting list or wait a while for your new kitten but it's a small price to pay for a fully vaccinated, healthy, happy cat!!

Good luck whatever you decide to do!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Personally I would not get an unregistered kitten. Even if it looks the cutest kittie ever, if they are cutting corners with registration, where else are they cutting corners?

The one you have found that is registered seems very cheap at £175, so that again would set alarm bells ringining for me. It may of course be being sold cheap for a valid reason, maybe a fault that means it can not be shown etc, so that needs exploring.

The bottom line is, go to a recommended GCCF registered breeder, visit them, see if they meet your standards for kitten welfare (and you theirs for having a kitten). If they ask you lots of questions you will know they have their cats welfare at heart.

I would expect to pay £350-£450 for a BSH kitten thet is GCCF registered. You may have to wait for a decent breeder to have an available kitten, but better to wait and get the kittenyou want. I researched, enquired and waited over 6 months in total before I got my two.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Just so you know...

Registration of a kitten costs a measly £8 (£15 if she doesnt already have her own prefix), plus an admin fee of £5 per litter.

Hardly something to break the bank over!

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

harper_jo said:


> The breeder says that the kitten has been vaccinated, wormed etc and comes with pet insurance and this was the response I got when asked why the kitten isn't registered: "I had a litter of kittens in April and the paperwork isn't yet completed from that litter and I don't want it to happen to this litter."
> 
> Not really sure if that makes sense?! Have found another bsh silver tabbue that is registered for £175.


Can't see why the paperwork isn't completed unless she had a dodgy pedigree or something. GCCF normally process their registrations within 3 weeks - at busier periods it may take a week or so longer but not MONTHS!!!
Walk away.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Best advice has been given, can only reiterate (such a big word for this time of the morning) check out the breeders on the breeders page on the BSH club, email a couple asking lots of questions.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

my british shorthairs were £350fully vac kitten packs the lot  

the are normally £250 un reg, reg prices are £350-500


----------



## Snowy's_Mummy (Oct 11, 2010)

Personally I feel that this is about adopting a family member not purchasing a commodity. I think you should pay whatever price you are willing to pay for the kitten you want. If she is healthy and beautiful and you love her then what does it matter whether she has the right registrations?

I paid £250 for my baby who is a cross breed and so obviously not registered. I have paid out far more for vaccination fees, a comfortable carrier, toys, the best food and litter etc. But the money is inconsequential compared to the joy she has brought me.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> registered kittens should come with 6 weeks insurance


Hmmm. Petplan now offer only 4 weeks free insurance and they'll insure any kitten, pedigree or otherwise. It's no indication that you are buying from a good breeder at all.

If a breeder wants a pedigree price for a kitten then the LEAST they should be showing you is the registration document for the mum. If you get to view the kittens while still quite young there is every chance they will not be registered yet but the mum's paperwork should be in order.


----------

